# Lot of models cars for sale



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

The following models are for sale:

#99 Jeff Burton 03' Ford Taurus stock car
67' Ford Mustang GT
67' Chevy Nova
03' Honda Accord
05' Ford GT
#5 Terry Labonte 98'Chevy Monte Carlo stock car
63' Chevy Corvette
32' Ford Coupe
#16 Hal Goodsen USAR Hooters Pro Cup 96' Pontiac Grand Prix stock car
All the models *MUST stay together*, they cannot go seperate. Make me a reasonable offer for all of them or for trade. *Shipping must be payed by the buyer.*


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)




----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Are these plastic kits or already built die-cast?
If plastic there is a section for selling as well as a section in the die-cast area.
Good Luck
Chris


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

everything listed except the 67' Nova is already built diecasts. The 67' Nova is muscle car model with metal body. I just put these models in this area to just see if anybody would be interested. My mistake.


----------

